# Runescape Loading Problems



## dymonic_duck (Oct 26, 2004)

I need help, as many people do. When i visit the runescape website and click the play now button or sometimes not even that far, the screen loads up all the pictures and files then goes white. Any clue whats going on or what i can do to figure it out a fix it.?

/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_/*\|-|_

Why can't I ever meet a girl who's name doesn't end in .jpg!!!!!


----------



## Gssinger (Oct 26, 2004)

Duck, i am having the same problem, where are u from?? cause everyone i know in the mid west region of the us, it doesn't work for them either. but i dont really know... It sure doesn't work for me.. oh when u see this add gssinger to ur rs list


----------



## Gssinger (Oct 26, 2004)

I found the problem, but i have not completed the steps to finish it... Its your java outlet thing... you have to use a much more advanced one. I got my window to stop going white/gray, and now my only problem is my computer wont download a java virtual machine.


----------

